# SouthWest Denver 12/8-12/9, 9" w/Video



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

A couple of my lots had a total of around 9 inches to plow off.. the others around 5.

Only got pics from one site, but have videos from a couple of them.

My wipers were not functioning to well...sorry guys.

Here is one of the vids...enjoy.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Nive video.


----------



## ffplow (Dec 5, 2008)

nice clean job.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Must be nice...

Wide open... No vehicles...

Looks good...

~Troy


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

thats one clean lot


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice job thanks for the pics and vids. How long does that lot take start to finish?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice work. how much fell after you already cleaned it up?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

You do very nice and neat work! Great vid! Im glad your getting snow!:waving:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone.



scitown;669984 said:


> How long does that lot take start to finish?


I bill it out for an hour.



06HD BOSS;670068 said:


> how much fell after you already cleaned it up?


Another 3 inches.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

tls22;670073 said:


> You do very nice and neat work! Great vid! Im glad your getting snow!:waving:


Thanks tls.

Hopefully some will start flying your way...there saying a nice one for sun, and mon for me.

Here are a couple more from a site that got about 5 inches of the wet stuff...I had to plow this lot 3 times during the storm...I love that.






I had one hell of a time trying to stack a lot this wet crap at once...was losing traction, power, traction, power...lol


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That lot looks big. I use to plow a parking lot for Metro trains in DC. One storm I spent over 30hrs on just the one lot!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice vids, looks like you having alot of fun! Yeah a pattern change is coming, looks like you going to be plowing alot this week!:waving:


The wings do a good job of containg the snow on a long angel run!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet pics!!!


----------



## snowayodahiway (Nov 16, 2008)

wow you did get a lot a snow


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

snowayodahiway;671075 said:


> wow you did get a lot a snow


a lot more than you did...lol

Thanks for your help boss.


----------

